# Does anyone have a video of playing tug with their dog?



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Also, my dog cant seem to get a grip on the toy to play tug. I have been using mostly thick braided rope tugs.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

how old is the dog? what do you mean he cant get a grip? i think you should post a video first (i just want to see a nice german shepherd)


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

If he can't get a grip on a thick rope, I'd first try getting something that is not thick. Maybe it's too big. My girl will play with the rope but her favorite tug toy is a small bite suit tug. 

It's similar to this one: Bite Suit Tug (3 x 12) 1 Handles - $14.49 : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility

Rina- tug - YouTube


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Ever try a two handled tug? They are the way to go IMO.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't have any video, but you may want to try a different texture. I started my girl on the softer suede tugs when she wouldn't bite well on rope or firehose-type. We worked up and now she'll tug with just about anything!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Same here started with suede myself although jute works great too.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

I think the suede will work for him as well. Thanks all 

He is 9 months old. Grip as in his bite is too loose and he lets go right away. Occasionally though, he does get a good grip and tugs quite fiercely.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

You might try "The Power of Playing Tug with your Dog" with Michael Ellis.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Sri said:


> I think the suede will work for him as well. Thanks all
> 
> He is 9 months old. Grip as in his bite is too loose and he lets go right away. Occasionally though, he does get a good grip and tugs quite fiercely.


You maybe tried to out him too early. To a certain extent outing is one of those things you don't want to teach until you have good intensity and energy in the game. In his case I wouldn't out him and I would steal it from him fairly often until he learned to really clamp down. When you want to end the game you pick him up from his harness till he drops the tug and then you pull him away from it.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Also, let him feel like he is the strongest dog in the world. When I play tug with my dogs, I let them drag me around, pull me to ground, pull me across the ground. Build confidence. 

He may be letting go because he feels like he can't or shouldn't win. So take it slow, if he grabs the tug, let it go. Then when he grabs it and pulls, let it go, then let him pull you a few steps. Once he realizes how powerful he is, he will hang in longer and tug stronger. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Also, let him feel like he is the strongest dog in the world. When I play tug with my dogs, I let them drag me around, pull me to ground, pull me across the ground. Build confidence.
> 
> He may be letting go because he feels like he can't or shouldn't win. So take it slow, if he grabs the tug, let it go. Then when he grabs it and pulls, let it go, then let him pull you a few steps. Once he realizes how powerful he is, he will hang in longer and tug stronger.
> 
> ...


This is what I do as well, my boy is 8 months and loves man handling mommy lol he has a blast 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll make a video today and post it. I've been teaching my dog tug, so far only one of them has picked up how to grip it.

It will show you how to get them interested in the toy, how to get them to bite it and how to get them to hold onto it.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sri said:


> I think the suede will work for him as well. Thanks all
> 
> He is 9 months old. Grip as in his bite is too loose and he lets go right away. Occasionally though, he does get a good grip and tugs quite fiercely.


Maybe he doesn't like to play tug? I've had several shepherds, and not all liked to play tug. Some like playing ball or fetch. Cruz my current shepherd is a tugg playing nutcase. His favorite playtime. But he's a totally different dog than my last GSD who loved fetch with a ball and not so much a tugger. He was much like your describing. He didn't have a weak bite, he just didn't like to play tug. 

I also wonder too if sometimes it has to do with dominance. When a dog see's you as the alpha, they may be less likely to hold on and get into tugging contest? I've read and have been told when playing tug, to never lose. It kind of makes sense thinking again about Cruz and my past GSD. Cruz is a tugger and constantly tests us, Rocky my past GSD was submisive to us and not a tugger. Then again this may not mean anything. Just an idea.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

while some things are harder for a dog to grip it shouldnt matter what you use. work on keeping your dog engaged with you and making the game fun. if you just stand still mindlessly pulling on the tug then your dog isnt going to want to play. you have to act silly and energetic and be reactive to what the dog does. praise him when he tugs hard and let him pull you a little. it doesnt matter what i have in my hand, my dog will want it. i'm the thing that makes the toy fun. i'm the thing that makes the toy come alive. if you release the tug and your dog runs off with it then you're not fun, the toy is fun. if you release and the dog brings the toy back to you then you're fun and the dog is engaged with you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

boomer11 said:


> while some things are harder for a dog to grip it shouldnt matter what you use.


I think at first, it can. If a dog is super into tuging they might tug anything and it won't matter, but with a young dog who's just learning to enjoy tugging, I'd go for something softer, like braided fleece vs firehose, for example. Get 'em hooked on the game, and then you can try other things if you want.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The braided ropes from the pet stores have always been my dogs' LEAST favorite things to tug. As puppies I just use a piece of an old towel. As adults they love french linen tugs, their flyball tugs are either braided fleece with climbing rope or braided climbing rope with balls on the end, or we use those unstuffed toys. They will tug anything but if I say "go get a toy" they would never bring me the braided rope tug unless it was the only thing they could find.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks much everyone . He is tugging like crazy now. I realise 'drop it' is not solid. If I use treats, he drops it right away. Otherwise no.

Also, do I need to be concerned about growls? They don't make me nervous, he just seems to be having a lot of fun. Once he drops the tug, he sits and waits for me to say 'take it'.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I've read that growls during tug are a personal preference; you can discourage it if you want but it's ok for them to do...


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Zeeva said:


> I've read that growls during tug are a personal preference; you can discourage it if you want but it's ok for them to do...


thanks . I was growling back at him yesterday, and actually it was more fun. Not sure if that is a good thing to do though.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Sri said:


> thanks . I was growling back at him yesterday, and actually it was more fun. Not sure if that is a good thing to do though.


LOL! Yes, that is cute. I learned from this forum to sort of smack at Zeeva's sides when we play tug to get her more excited. I think anything during tug that gets them excited is a good thing! C:

I would like to add though that as long as your pup doesn't seem like he is resource guarding and growling, then the growling is ok. Can you tell the difference between a resource growl and an 'oh I'm having fun' growl...


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Zeeva said:


> LOL! Yes, that is cute. I learned from this forum to sort of smack at Zeeva's sides when we play tug to get her more excited. I think anything during tug that gets them excited is a good thing! C:
> 
> I would like to add though that as long as your pup doesn't seem like he is resource guarding and growling, then the growling is ok. Can you tell the difference between a resource growl and an 'oh I'm having fun' growl...



He did have a couple of incidents of resource guarding when he was much younger, we seem to have successfully worked past that and we've had no incidents for months now. I can only tell from how he calms down right away once he releases the tug that it doesn't seem to be(to me) resource guaring. I also do let him keep the tug for a bit about 2/3 of the time, and trade with food.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Sri said:


> He did have a couple of incidents of resource guarding when he was much younger, we seem to have successfully worked past that and we've had no incidents for months now. I can only tell from how he calms down right away once he releases the tug that it doesn't seem to be(to me) resource guaring. I also do let him keep the tug for a bit about 2/3 of the time, and trade with food.


Don't forget to let him 'win' sometimes (i.e. take the tug completely away from you when you're playing and do the victory circle around the yard!).


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

growling means the dog is either stressed out or is enjoying the fight. growling on the tug means different things for different dogs. for me personally i've had a shepherd that would growl when i put my hands in his face or smacking his side while tugging. not a mean growl but a "too much pressure is put on me growl". he was nervy and not super solid. my current dog is really quiet on the tug no matter what kind of pressure i put on him and he is the definition of a solid temperment. thats just my personal experience though.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Zeeva said:


> Don't forget to let him 'win' sometimes (i.e. take the tug completely away from you when you're playing and do the victory circle around the yard!).


i dont really agree with letting the dog do a victory lap after winning. the dog should want to play with you. if your dog wins the tug and then runs off with it then its not about you, its about the toy. the moment you let go of the toy, the dog should want to push the toy back into you so that it can keep playing. if the dog wins the toy and doesnt push back into you then the game isnt about you. its about getting the toy which imo is not what the game of tug is all about. 

the video below is what tugging should be like. its not about any toy. once the toy is released the dog immediately brings it back so the game can continue. the dog thinks the handler is the fun thing, not the toy.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

boomer11 said:


> i dont really agree with letting the dog do a victory lap after winning. the dog should want to play with you. if your dog wins the tug and then runs off with it then its not about you, its about the toy. the moment you let go of the toy, the dog should want to push the toy back into you so that it can keep playing. if the dog wins the toy and doesnt push back into you then the game isnt about you. its about getting the toy which imo is not what the game of tug is all about.
> 
> the video below is what tugging should be like. its not about any toy. once the toy is released the dog immediately brings it back so the game can continue. the dog thinks the handler is the fun thing, not the toy.


OHHHhhh!!! That's good advice! C: Thank you! It's like a lightbulb went on in my head...


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Here are a few vids. With a dog that has issues bringing the tug back I use a long line. Give the dog the win let him have it for a few seconds encourage the dog to return with voice and a quick tug. After a while stop tuging and just use voice. Most dogs get this pretty quick.

Here is me with a lower drive dutchy doing some Bernhard Flinks style tug.




 
Here is me with my current pup ball/tug




 
Still working on my technique but there you have it.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Here are a few vids. With a dog that has issues bringing the tug back I use a long line. Give the dog the win let him have it for a few seconds encourage the dog to return with voice and a quick tug. After a while stop tuging and just use voice. Most dogs get this pretty quick.
> 
> Here is me with a lower drive dutchy doing some Bernhard Flinks style tug.
> Building Drive and Grip: Dutch Shepherd - YouTube
> ...


Thanks for the videos. What is the ball/tug toy you are using?


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> i dont really agree with letting the dog do a victory lap after winning. the dog should want to play with you. if your dog wins the tug and then runs off with it then its not about you, its about the toy. the moment you let go of the toy, the dog should want to push the toy back into you so that it can keep playing. if the dog wins the toy and doesnt push back into you then the game isnt about you. its about getting the toy which imo is not what the game of tug is all about.
> 
> the video below is what tugging should be like. its not about any toy. once the toy is released the dog immediately brings it back so the game can continue. the dog thinks the handler is the fun thing, not the toy.
> 
> Michael Ellis Plays Tug - YouTube



First time I noticed the leash on the dog after reading Blitzkrieg's post . Any idea where that harness on the dog is from?


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

A 1 foot tug (bite suit material) with handle and 3 inch ball on string from dogsportgear. Just google them. About 12 bucks each.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice Flinks focus and tug. Got your ninja moves down pretty good. Ever hit yourself in the nads with the ball on a string? Good times LOL


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks and not yet. Im sure it will happen though...lol. 
Its weird ME and Flinks do the tug thing differently. More possession in Flinks more handler interaction with ME. I have been using both though, and have yet to settle on one with my current dog.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Thanks and not yet. Im sure it will happen though...lol.
> Its weird ME and Flinks do the tug thing differently. More possession in Flinks more handler interaction with ME. I have been using both though, and have yet to settle on one with my current dog.


I've never done the Flinks in training. I'm into the dog smashing back into me with the tug. I think it helps build recall and I'm really into interactive dogs. I've seen the Flinks method build some nice dogs though. Handlers choice in my book.

David Winners


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I think Flinks is good for a dog that has less drive for the tug as it builds the tugs value. However I still like it for building grip. They like Flinks at my club and use his methods. I do like that ME brings in more handler interaction. Jmo


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I can see that, building possession. I think the cradle can relieve conflict too. The focus is cool to if you are going to use an object later for focus in heel work. It's a good method IMO, especially for GSDs who might not be as prey driven. Glad to hear your club is successful with it. I have the DVD and its in my toolbox if I need it.

David Winners


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I've been working more on picking something the dog likes doing as an end goal for tug to promote the gamey side of the dog. Sometimes the goal of the game is possession (in which case there is a cue for him to return when I feel like he needs to give it back). Sometimes the goal is more retrieve based, sometimes the goal is more tug of war looking, and sometimes it looks more like ME plays it just to sorta look "cool." My dog isn't much of a thrasher sadly or that could be a goal too to win by thrashing. 

Also I've almost whipped a guy in the face who was watching with a rope ball on accident, but not my own nuts yet.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Baillif said:


> I've been working more on picking something the dog likes doing as an end goal for tug to promote the gamey side of the dog. Sometimes the goal of the game is possession (in which case there is a cue for him to return when I feel like he needs to give it back). Sometimes the goal is more retrieve based, sometimes the goal is more tug of war looking, and sometimes it looks more like ME plays it just to sorta look "cool." My dog isn't much of a thrasher sadly or that could be a goal too to win by thrashing.
> 
> Also I've almost whipped a guy in the face who was watching with a rope ball on accident, but not my own nuts yet.


I think I can picture what you're doing. How is it working out? Any confusion, or is he into it all the time? Do you change up the tug depending on certain situations?

Interesting

David Winners


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It works great because it actually avoids confusion when you don't mix the game types. If you do mix game types in the same session for instance retrieve game with the tug vs a pull game with the tug you violate the expectations of the dog. 

If I was tugging and then all of a sudden switched to retrieve games in the same session when I out him and then mark the out with a yes he will come back at me to grab it at the yes mark instead of allowing the throw because he expected tug not retrieve. In the opposite case if he is expecting retrieve and not tug when I mark with a yes instead of coming to grab the tug he jumps back to get ready to try to catch or run after it. 

If I want to switch up to keep things novel, or just because that particular tug type is better for a given training situation I give him a signal to break for a bit. It doesn't have to be long just a quick water break. I then give the signal to start back up and then I change the game from there.

Each dog is different and likes particular types of games more than the others, you just have to take notice of what they tend to like to do.

As for switching tugs or toys if I was going to do it I would break for that too. I haven't done it yet but if I had another toy the dog liked down on the ground and he went for that instead of what we were playing for I would punish that. Switching on purpose in the middle of a session is a violation of the dogs expectations as well.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a lab that will not stand for violation of expectation mid session. If you start fetch with a Frisbee and then try to move to stick mid session he will not have any of it. He might run after it but he will refuse to pick it up and retrieve it unless pushed hard. That wasn't trained it is just how some dogs are. He was a little OCD about crap like that, other dogs might not seem to care but it can and does interrupt the flow with a lot of them.

It is a big thing. If you ever want to do an experiment with it if you get the dog all juiced up for a game of tug but then all of a sudden you start doing obedience for food instead there is a definite factor of WTF in a lot of dogs. Sometimes the other way around if you had the food out and ready and visible but surprise tug reward instead. Now if the dog is more toy oriented he might not give a crap, but if he was hungry or not that toy motivated you would notice a WTF factor.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation. I like the idea of being novel. I like to keep the dog interested, like "what's he going to do next?!"

This could add to my bag of tricks.

David Winners


----------

